# Relier sans fil ça télé et son iMac



## EagleOne (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

non je n'ai pas de question à poser. J'ai parcouru pas mal le net cet après-midi à la recherche d'une solution et j'ai eu toutes les peines du monde à trouver.
Maintenant que j'ai trouvé, je vais poster la solution que j'ai trouvé pour que le prochain qui cherche trouve plus facilement.

*Problème: *
J'ai un iMac et une télé Sony Bravia. Jusqu'à aujourd'hui je reliais l'un à l'autre avec un long cable HDMI pour pouvoir regarder mes films sur la télé.
Seulement voilà je déménage et je ne pourrai plus faire cela. Je serai obligé d'avoir une connection sans fil entre les deux. Mais comment faire?

*Solution:*
Pour la connection, j'utiliserai deux boitiers CPL pour connecter les deux appareils en réseau.
Ensuite, j'utilise la fonctionnalité DLNA de ma télé. C'est à dire qu'avec un logiciel (iSedora), je lance un serveur sur mon iMac qui me permet de streamer mes films, videos et musique. 
Une fois le serveur lancé, je n'ai plus qu'à lancer le DLNA sur ma télé et à regarder mes fichiers multimedia!


----------



## iRob (5 Mars 2011)

Intéressant, tu pourrais nous faire un petit tutoriel au cas où ? ^^

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mike4444 (5 Mars 2011)

Quant à moi, j'utilise un autre moyen (car TV sans DNLA) : iMac avec l'application "Air video server" de inmethod -> WIFI -> iPhone avec l'app "Air video", branché à la télé par l'adapteur d'Apple. Cela fonctionne à merveille!


----------



## EagleOne (6 Mars 2011)

Un tuto je sais pas si c'est nécessaire vu qu'il y a trop de données qui changent suivant les installations des gens (par exemple rien que la Télé).

Sinon pour l'adaptateur iphone -> Tele. C'est quoi exactement? du HDMI? Et quel type de video tu passes? les videos d'itunes ou n'importe quelle video?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h18 ----------

J'apporte moi même la réponse (suffisait de chercher 2 sec). C'est ce cable:
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC748ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDAzOQ&mco=MjAyNDIyMDQ

Là je viens de faire un essai (sans le cable). Et ça a l'air de fonctionner. Par contre je vois que ça fait de la conversion, est-ce que ce n'est pas gênant sur des films en HD volumineux (8GB ou plus)?

Je me renseigne parce que l'application air video ne coute que 2 alors que iSedora est à 30 (avec mises à jour gratuites pendant seulement 1 an).

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mike4444 (6 Mars 2011)

J'ajoute des précisions à mon précédent message :
L'app "Air Video" lit directement le format H.264 (fichier en .m4v par exemple), donc sans le convertir. En revanche, elle doit convertir les fichiers au format divX, mais la conversion se fait "en live", donc il faut juste attendre quelques secondes de plus, par rapport au H.264, avant que débute la lecture. Rien de rédhibitoire.
Je n'ai pas essayé de gros fichiers, en HD, uniquement des films aux spécificités suivantes : H.264/DivX, < 1GB, débit 1'200 kbit/s env., 976 x 550 pixels.
Je pense que, avec des fichiers plus volumineux, la liaison WiFi pourrait montrer ses limites.
Toutefois, pour ma part, aucun problème de saccades, de désynchronisation entre images et sons, etc. Et pourtant je suis pénible sur la qualité !
A noter que si l'application mac "Air video server" est gratuite et que l'app iPhone ne coûte que 2, il reste tout de même le prix, assez élevé selon moi, de l'adaptateur (pas de petits profits pour Apple...).


----------



## EagleOne (6 Mars 2011)

Oui tu as raison il faut compter le prix du cable. Et aussi le fait que si je ne suis pas chez moi avec mon iphone, ma femme ne peut pas regarder les vidéos sur la télé. 

Sinon pour ce qui est des grosses vidéos, je viens d'essayer avec une vidéo de 8GB dans un mkv et ça fonctionne nickel. Bon je n'ai pas le cable donc j'ai juste regardé s'il y avait des saccades lors de la lecture sur mon iPhone


----------



## EagleOne (6 Mars 2011)

Edit: je viens d'essayer un film qui était sur .iso et ça marche super bien aussi. Avec choix des langages, j'hallucine...

Je vais peut être me rediriger vers cette solution plutôt que le DLNA. Je commande le cable


----------

